# mini pigs



## emily89 (Mar 18, 2008)

hi has anyone seen or heard of those mini pigs? they are big in china, and are now being bred over here. anybody know of anybody who has got one? would love to know about how they are kept ect! : victory:


----------



## piercedboy17 (Apr 19, 2008)

Are they them ones that are being called 'designer' pigs?


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Im sure somebody on The Reptile Room forum had one.. I may have dreamt it though..


----------



## emily89 (Mar 18, 2008)

i dont know i found them on google? they pronally do, i have wanted apig since i was little but they just get too big lol


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

There we go... The Reptile Room Forum -> micro pig


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

I sooooo want one of them! Ive tried a few times finding breeders etc but never had any luck! Plus I couldnt have one now anyway 
One day I will!


----------



## emily89 (Mar 18, 2008)

thanks for the link : victory: we used to have a pygmy (cant spell) goat in the garden at my mums its nice to have something different!


----------



## TianRunty (Apr 15, 2008)

i'm not sure the actual breed of that pig in the link but there is a pet pig breed called juliani(sp?) it grows something like a maximum of 12" in height. i love pigs and have been sourcing places to get them and also what health issues they may have.


----------



## emily89 (Mar 18, 2008)

yea i dont think they will be the easiest things to keep! :lol2:


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

are you on about the guinea pig or porcine pig? i have what you call a small pig and in no way are they that small. ive seen the place in devon that have miniture pigs but when they're adults they get to the same height as mine. it's a big con... 
if you want any advice on pigs tho just give us a shout


----------



## emily89 (Mar 18, 2008)

thanks, how big is yours? and you are very lucky lol


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

people have to remember you will need a holding number from defra before getting a pig and with need a trainsport form everytime you move it from place to place so even from your house to ur friends it will need a form and dont know if defra will give out a holding number for a house


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

mine is the same size as my german shepherd but about 3 times wider. i wouldn't advice keeping one in your house as they become very dominant and will brake anything in their way. you can get a holding number for a house, i have one. but as said you'll need a movements licence but to be honest once you have the pig home why would you need to move it...if you want to walk them on a harness you'll need to apply for a walking licence and a defra vet will come and inspect the area, which you will have to stick to and renew each year. 
hope this helps


----------



## emily89 (Mar 18, 2008)

so basically they are only a little bit smaller than a normal pig, i can see a lot of people buying them when they are small and then not knowing what to do with them when they grow!!! think ill leave it till i have some land!!!!
thanks for the info : victory:


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

yeah they always show them when they are babies and never full grown. you can't really get anything smaller than a kune kune or pot belly. they are fantastic little friends tho


----------



## emily89 (Mar 18, 2008)

ill bet! i cant wait till i have the room!!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Called Kune Kune Pigs I think


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Called Kune Kune Pigs I think


 mini pigs arent kune kune's


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

think the tiny mini ones where only bred by one farm place theres a link in the skinny pig topic so probs hard to get next are kune kunes or pot bellys but then there still not small as already said my mum would love one just not where we live just now


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

adamntitch said:


> think the tiny mini ones where only bred by one farm place theres a link in the skinny pig topic so probs hard to get next are kune kunes or pot bellys but then there still not small as already said my mum would love one just not where we live just now


the so called tiny one's aren't that small tho (not having a go just dont want someone going and getting one thinking they are small). i think the skinny pigs are hairless guinea pigs?


----------



## JacobsMum (Mar 31, 2008)

The ones that I know of were bred at Pennywell Farm Devon which is one of those horrid petting type farms for kids. Pitty they dont tell the kids about what happens to the baby animals when they get big and cant be sold on.

There are pictures of them in the photo Gallery
Pennywell Farm Activity Centre - Award winning Devon farm attraction - educational visits, petting farm & Falconry displays


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

yeah ive looked at that site before, saw them on this morning once too but they're only babies again. i can't believe it isn't illegal, it's very misleading.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Kune kune are classed as mini pigs but they still get very very heavy. Pigs are not like dogs to keep, they are hard work. Add to that the fact that you cannot have just 1. Just as with goats, they are a herd animal and need other pigs for company. They will snudge up your garden. You also need a CPH number (smallholding number) and a herd number. You need a movement licence to bring it home from the breeder and cannot take it off your property without a movement licence. Even though they may be smaller than commercial pigs, even micro pigs can attain a weight of 180lbs and the strength to flip one of those heavy iron 'mexican hat' pig feeders like it was a tiddlywink.
Get a spoiled, bored pet pig and try to stop it chewing up your garden, breaking down fences, pushing down gates and taking a chunk out of you when it gets angry about something. They might be smaller than commercial pigs but they are still pigs.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

basky said:


> the so called tiny one's aren't that small tho (not having a go just dont want someone going and getting one thinking they are small). i think the skinny pigs are hairless guinea pigs?


 
ok i ment to follow the link in the skinny guinea pig theaed to where the mini pigs where lol if that makes sence


----------



## emily89 (Mar 18, 2008)

lol dont worry it makes sence! : victory:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

look at these lol

River Cottage :: View topic - Kune cross piglets for sale CORNWALL


----------



## lurtz (Mar 21, 2008)

*classified add :cage & aviary brid's*

beautiful micro piglets,
approximate 16'' high.when adult ready good friday,£150.
tel:07804474790


----------



## emily89 (Mar 18, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Let us know if you get a couple of pigs. I love pigs. Used to keep Gloucester old spots, then later had some kune kunes for a while. Would love some more but don't have any spare land for them to create their muddy moonscapes in, plus I'm now on a water metre so it would cost a forutne to let the hose run enough to make them their mud wallow. Maybe one day agin though.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

basky said:


> mini pigs arent kune kune's


Fully grown Kune Kune pigs are huge, certainly not what I would call a 'miniature pig! They're much bigger than the Pot-Bellied variety. We had one at our Sanctuary until last month, when we had to have him put down due to old age.

He wasn't much smaller in height than our goats, but much, much wider!!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

feorag said:


> Fully grown Kune Kune pigs are huge, certainly not what I would call a 'miniature pig! They're much bigger than the Pot-Bellied variety. We had one at our Sanctuary until last month, when we had to have him put down due to old age.
> 
> He wasn't much smaller in height than our goats, but much, much wider!!


 
You want to have a close look at a Gloucester old spots boar lol. Kunes are teensy compared to one of those. My old 'Cosmo' Gloucester old spots, (***** line boar) measured roughly 7 foot long from his soft ticklish snout to the end of his curly tail and was nearly 4 feet high at the shoulder.
I shall get a couple of G.O.S. weaners next spring if the goats are in milk.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

We've also got a cross Middle White and she's huge too, but I was meaning in the terms of a small pig cos I think people think they're the same size as Vietnamese pot bellieds which people do keep in the house.

I certainly wouldn't want to keep a Kune Kune in the house!!!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I must admit that the PB pigs I've seen are way bigger than Kunes. I have heard that there has been some people crossing PB with kune too which is bad. I did have my kunes in the house when they were little and they got on just fine with the dogs. Mind you, my dogs would get on fine if I brought a flipping baby heffalump into the house.
I expect it's like everything though, some are bigger than others. I mean, I have cavalier king charles spaniels which are normal sized ones, but have seen some whoppers about just like Yorkshire terriers, there seem to be so many sizes in those too. 
I never ate any of my kunes although I did breed gloucester old aspots for meat , made bacon and ham and sausages too which is what the weaners will be for next year. Right now, I buy half pig from a man who keeps free range old breed pigs. The last I got was G.O.S. and at only £55 for half a pig delivered, it's hardly worth the hassle of rearing it myself.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I've just been mooching among the photos and found these taken shortly after I got my kunes. Sadly, little Amos, laying on the couch, died. The horrible breeder I got them both from, gave him to me as he was the runt and from a father/daughter mating. What she failed to tell me was that all her pigs had pig mange which I got treated here, but one of the side effects of this pig mange is meningitis and that's what little Amos died from despite daily antibiotic injections and lots of nursing. I broke my heart, held his little body and howled when I found he had passed in his sleep. Only 12 weeks old. He didn't deserve to die so young.
Big 'Harley' the giant schnauzer in the picture on the right was the matriarch in my pack and cared for any young things no matter what species. She also helped discipline pups in the pack and teach them what was and what was not allowed. I miss her heaps (she died only 2 weeks after I lost Kip, my tortoise finding dog).
Amos (short for Amos quito cos he was so little), having a little snoozette on my sofa.









Amos and Audrey eating their breakfast in the dog room, watched over by Dibble (little shih-tzu peeping around the door on the left), plus Morgan a foster dog, plus big Harley on the right.I think Harley is saying: "yes, you are correct, I am a German pig-dog"! (I'm half German so am allowed to say that hehe)


----------

